# Do commercial electric convection ovens need to be under a hood system?



## e ma (Jul 23, 2013)

We are opening a lite fare teashop in a smalltown in MD and will bake of course (scones & cakes....) The spec sheet on a model of oven we are looking at does not say if it needs to be under a hood system or not. Does anyone know?


----------



## e ma (Jul 23, 2013)

sorry meant to include model Imperial/EConOven-ICVdE-1


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Check with your local fire department.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Like Pete says, check with your local fire dept. and municipal office. 

I know in Pete's area (California) you can not. 

I know in my area (Vancouver, B.C.) you can


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

A slight clarification to FoodPump's post; in my area, it depends on WHAT you are cooking as well as HOW you are cooking it.

There are a few convection ovens with catalytic converters that may be used for bakery goods without a vent.

It really depends on your local officials.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

A further consideration for you...

If you don't have it under a hood and you happen to burn a batch badly - where is all that smoke going to go?

Into the guests seating area?  Out the front door?  Make up air system? or Re-Circulator?   No where?  

Smoke alarms are mandatory so will they go off?

Sometimes going the less expensive route can have un-intended repercussions.


----------



## Bonnie Butter (Jul 21, 2018)

I recently purchased a small building and will be building a commissary kitchen. I'm open to any suggestions, equipment, layout, guidelines, things to avoid, issue to look out for, helpful hints, hickups I should look for etc..... Also, although I have been renting a commercial kitchen for the last five years and have been doing OK, I realize revenue is going to need a major uplift. Lots more expenses. Suggestions for added revenue? thanks for any input.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

e ma said:


> We are opening a lite fare teashop in a smalltown in MD and will bake of course (scones & cakes....) The spec sheet on a model of oven we are looking at does not say if it needs to be under a hood system or not. Does anyone know?


yes for gas, electric usually no.
Elec is easier installation but you pay every time the elec bill comes.

Buy once cry once if you go gas and install a hood.


----------

